# Alco2jet New Sodastream Cylinders?



## Fingerlickin_B (16/8/05)

Anyone seen or made an adaptor for these yet? 

Anyone used one for carbonation or dispensing yet? 

Me want info :huh: 

PZ.


----------



## ozbrewer (16/8/05)

THey are good for serving, but not for carbonation, there just isnt enough gas in thim,


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/8/05)

Where did you get your adaptor from? 

I'm getting one from Hoops for my old steel jobby, but the new Alco2jet cylinders apparently have a different thread. 

PZ.


----------



## ozbrewer (16/8/05)

they are the same fitting.....I got mine of hoops 2


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/8/05)

Oh, cool...I read on a UK brewing site that they were different. 

Looks like the poms don't know about their own products then! :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## BRAD T (16/8/05)

Yeah,
Thats right they have exactly the same thread on the top of the bottle, otherwise they would have had to reimburse all the people who own the older machines. The only difference is that the Aluminium bottle is a bit longer, holds a bit more gas and weighs a bit less.

Cheers
Brad T

P.S. The Poms also thought that they would win the 3rd Test.


----------



## ausdb (16/8/05)

Same thread, just make sure the depresser is adjustable as the pin of the valve sits further down than on the old style bottles.

Cheers


----------



## DarrylB (16/8/05)

I've found that the alco2jet cylinders are fine for carbonating too, it's just that you should only expect to get 1.5-2 kegs carbonated and dispensed per bottle. I think the "theoretical" amount of gas in the bottle is closer to 3 kegs, but you need to add in a bit of waste and gas used for flushing lines and cleaning kegs. Still that is only around $6 a keg to gas and dispense and if you don't go through many kegs a year it is not that bad compared to the often quoted $100 a year bottle rental (of course there are cheaper ways around that cost).


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (16/8/05)

DarrylB said:


> (of course there are cheaper ways around that cost).
> [post="72200"][/post]​




Yes, I am hunting for a good Co2 extinguisher  

No luck so far though  

PZ.


----------



## usasodaman (28/6/07)

ausdb said:


> Same thread, just make sure the depresser is adjustable as the pin of the valve sits further down than on the old style bottles.
> 
> Cheers



Where exactly would I get an adapter to fit the new Alco2Jet USA bottles? I see "Hoops' Adapter" being referred to, but I cannot determine where to get one. I saw one sold by a German guy on eBay but I'm not sure it fits the new bottles and the price seems extremely high for a brass fitting - over 50 Euros!

Does anyone here know where I could get an adapter I can use to refill the Alco2Jet USA-model bottles with a regular Co2 Tank?

I would GREATLY appreciate any ideas!

John


----------



## Andyd (28/6/07)

If you so a search on the site you'll find a thread that talks about filling them.

Just be really careful - you will be working with high pressure gasses without any check valves or pressure relief valves... very dangerous stuff.

Andy


----------



## fraser_john (12/4/10)

Revived this thread as it is close as I can get.

Just went to buy a refill for the Alco2jet 100 liter cylinder on the website, is it my imagination or has the price gone up $10 for a refill?

Anyone filled one of these somewhere else?


----------



## scotteth (12/4/10)

Which website? sodastream.com.au?

$50+ postage for a 100lt refill seems really expensive given the 40lt are exchanged at kmart for about $13.


----------

